# nervous about taking the nremt exam



## anniegra (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi, I have been an emt for about 11 years, but still very novice in my skills. Most of my efforts were spent driving, going and getting, etc and not really a lot of patient care. Ours is a volunteer dept and I am not around a lot with all that work, home and life in general throw to me. ANyway, the reason for this post...My license expired in 2008 due to a really tough year. (my mom died, etc etc) and I am trying to get it reinstated. I have taken and passed my practical exam and only need to take my online (written) exam. I joined a web site with practice tests and have been doing them for the past month or so, and now am REALLY starting to panic as the questions are WAY above what my knowledge base is. I took my original class in 1997 and most of the stuff on these tests I never even heard of. Am I panicking unnessesarily....are these practice exams even close to what the real exam is?? I am so afraid that I am going to fail that I have not taken the next step to schedule my test. Any thoughts??
Thanks..Judy


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 3, 2009)

The NR is a funky test.  It isn't so much as choosing the correct answer, but choosing the better answer that is still correct.

The test will freak you out.  It's designed like that.  If you get a question right, it will get harder.  Get that one right, and even harder.

Still have your EMT book?  Could always go through that.


I suggest going over whatever you're finding you have the most trouble with.


----------



## LucidResq (Jul 3, 2009)

Get the latest edition of an EMT-B book and study your *** off. 

If you already passed practicals, and you read up on the new stuff, you should be fine.

If not, it's time for a refresher course, or just take the class over.


----------



## Chelle (Jul 3, 2009)

Judy, I really hope you can get your hands on the latest book to study from.  It's great that you passed your practicals.  I'm curious how it is that you were always driving or running for things.  Is that what you were the most comfortable with?  I'm on a volunteer squad, too.  I guess there are occasions when EMT's are scheduled to drive, but it's rare.  I'm sure it's different everywhere.

I wish you the best!


----------



## anniegra (Jul 4, 2009)

I have been studying from the two books, the original one when I first got my emt license, and then from my last practical we got to keep the books when finished. Thanks for responding back, I am just going to have to take the test and see what happens I guess and stop panicking.
Chelle, when I first started on my dept we had a couple people that simply took all the calls, even when you were first on scene they would just simply take over when they arrived. I have always worked full time as well as a lot of overtime in my job so just never had lots of time to dedicate, altho when I was home, I was usually at the dept. Then I joined a search and rescue k-9 team and really dived into that for 7 years. So I made even less calls and really was never around as the team trained an hour or two from where I lived.  Now I am struggling with getting more involved once again with the fire dept and still feeling like a newbie at my patient skills.
Oh well....its been an interesting road but I am determined not to let my license go completely.


----------



## atropine (Jul 4, 2009)

just pop some vocodine, and drink a couple of coronas and you will be fine.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 4, 2009)

atropine said:


> just pop some vocodine, and drink a couple of coronas and you will be fine.


*blank stare*


----------



## oneluv79 (Jul 4, 2009)

atropine said:


> just pop some vocodine, and drink a couple of coronas and you will be fine.



In that case just smoke crack....:wacko:.......no don't do that just review what you think or know is/are your weak areas and try to relax...hit me up if you need anything...


oneluv79


----------



## Medic744 (Jul 4, 2009)

Brady puts out a great review book for all levels that is in test format.  The questions are all NREMT questions.  You can order it from Amazon or Barnes and Nobles website.  Other than studying, just relax.


----------



## Maya (Jul 5, 2009)

I just took my test about a month ago and I was pretty freaked out too.  It wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it would be, from what people told me.  The questions were weird though -- just remember, there's a lot of what would you do first in this situation.  A couple answers might seem right, but read the question carefully, cause in that case it said 'what would you do FIRST,' so the answer would to be make sure the scene is safe, or c-spine, or check airway, no matter what the other answers were.  They're just kind of weird, ambiguous questions.  That's the hardest part about it.

Also, a lot of the questions were scenario-based.  So lots of "45-yo male, BP is 140, HR is 100, Breathing is 22.  he is complaining of....  What would you do next?

If you want to study and don't feel like lugging around a big book, I liked these flashcards:
http://www.amazon.com/EMT-Basic-Exa...=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1246776787&sr=8-2

They aren't good for preparing you for NREMT question format, but they're good for reviewing subject matter.

Good luck!

Also, remember that you can take it 3 times.  Just relax when you go in and think of it that way that you'll in the least know what to expect, even if you don't pass it the first time.  But I'm sure you will!


----------



## anniegra (Jul 5, 2009)

thank you all for your advice, I will let you know how I do.


----------



## anniegra (Jul 28, 2009)

*Whew...I passed!!!*

OK its over!!! I took my exam yesterday, and like a lot of people here I left thinking I had failed for sure. 
THis morning I got up, got my coffee and checked the web site and it was not yet posted so I had some time to pretend to myself that I MIGHT have passed.
A bit later...there is an email telling me my score is in and to see it just sign into my account. SOOOoooooo....I did and HURRAY>>> I PASSED!!!!! Now I have to say that really was a shocker!!!  My test ended on either 121 or 122. NOt sure which, but I am sure that I got that last question correct.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 28, 2009)

Congrats! Are you planning on going to medic?


----------



## anniegra (Jul 28, 2009)

Nope...no medic, just basic EMT. Been one 11 years now, just let my license laspe like a dummy. Never again...to hard to get it back.
Am happy just playing as an EMT, its volunteer....I work full time at the PO.


----------



## EMTecBOB (Aug 28, 2009)

Glad you passed. It is always good to try and keep those licenses current. I work as an armed guard right now, and even if and when I quit, I will keep my certs current. It is always something good to fall back on, and if my license lapses, I have to start over from zero.....it would take about a thousand dollars and about 60 hours of training to get it back.


----------



## anniegra (Aug 28, 2009)

I just let life get in my way during the time that I was supposed to recertify. My mom passed away that year completely unexpectedly, and my daughter and her two children moved in with me. So my life did a complete turn around and for a while I forgot about the things that were important to me, all the things I liked to do prior to becoming an instant full time grandmother. Fortunately it did not cost me much money, as a volunteer the fire dept pays for most of your stuff, including fees for classes and licensing. However seeing it was my fault my license lapsed, I did not bill them the cost of the testing. It was only 70 dollars, so I ate that.


----------

